# مكافحة الحرائق باستخدام الوسائط الصديقة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكافحة الحريق*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] باستخدام الوسائط الصديقة*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مقدمة :[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] المقصود *بالوسائط الصديقة* ، *و هذه تسميتي لها* ، كل مادة يمكن استخدامها في مكافحة الحريق ولا تؤذي الانسان أو معداته ، بل وتتيح له انقاذ العناصر ذات الأهمية من هذه المعدات او الأغراض . [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تضم *الوسائط الصديقة* مجموعة مواد هي : [/FONT]

*· **[FONT=&quot]المياه [/FONT]** water **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*· **[FONT=&quot]ثاني أكسيد الكربون[/FONT]**carbon dioxide **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*· **[FONT=&quot]الهالونات [/FONT]**Halons **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*· **[FONT=&quot]اف ام 200 [/FONT]**FM200 **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

· *[FONT=&quot]المساحيق[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Dry powder 

· *[FONT=&quot]الرغويات [/FONT]**FOAMS *



[FONT=&quot] و قد عرضنا من قبل كيفية الاستفادة من الماء لإطفاء و مكافحة الحرائق باستخدام رشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل واستخدام صناديق خراطيم مكافحة الحريق و هي أشهر و أرخص وسائل المكافحة كما توجد اسطوانات قابلة للحمل ( 4 لتر فما فوق ) تحتوي الماء المضغوط بغرض اطفاء حرائق الورقيات كالملفات و الوثائق ، و الجدول التالي يبين الاستخدام الأمثل لكل وسيط [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] و سنتناول في الفصول القادمة كيفية الاستفادة من الوسائط المذكورة عاليه [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و نبدأ بغاز ثانياكسيد الكربون و *سنرمز له بالحروف : *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ث أ ك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أولا : طفايات ( إسطوانات ) ث أ ك المحمولة و المتحركة [/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]و المساحات التي يمكنها تغطيتها[/FONT]*​

[FONT=&quot] يعبأ ث ا ك المسال في اسطوانات تحت ضغط يتراوح بين 180 و 200 بار و الاسطوانات عبارة عن حاويات فولاذية تبدأ سعتها من 2 رطل ، و يتم تعبئة ثلثي الاسطوانة فقط .[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] و الجدول التالي يعطينا سعة الإسطوانة ( مقدرة بالرطل ) ، و نوعية المواد المطلوب إطفاء الحريق الناتج عن تواجدها ، و المساحة ( مقدرة بالقدم المربع ) الممكن تغطيتها باطلاق محتويات الاسطوانة عليها : [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

*1) **[FONT=&quot]الجازولين ( البنزين ) و الأصناف المشابهة : [/FONT]*

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية ( اسطوانة / مطفأة ) سعة 2 و حتي 3.75 رطل تكفي لتغطية واحد قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 4 و حتي 6.5 رطل تكفي لتغطية 2 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 7 و حتي 14 رطل تكفي لتغطية 3 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 15 وحتي 29 رطل تكفي لتغطية 5 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 50 وحتي 74 رطل تكفي لتغطية 8 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 75 و حتي 99 رطل تكفي لتغطية 10 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 100 رطل تكفي لتغطية مساحة 12 قدم مربع[/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية عبوة 750 رطل تكفي لتغطية 50 قدم مربع [/FONT]



*2) **[FONT=&quot]الكيروسين ( الكاز ) [/FONT]*

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية ( اسطوانة / مطفأة ) سعة 2 و حتي 3.75 رطل تكفي لتغطية واحد قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 4 و حتي 6.5 رطل تكفي لتغطية 3 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 7 و حتي 14 رطل تكفي لتغطية 4 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 15 وحتي 29 رطل تكفي لتغطية 7 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 50 وحتي 74 رطل تكفي لتغطية 10 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 75 و حتي 99 رطل تكفي لتغطية 13 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 100 رطل تكفي لتغطية مساحة 16 قدم مربع[/FONT]

*· *[FONT=&quot]طفاية عبوة 750 رطل تكفي لتغطية مساحة 65 قدم مربع[/FONT]



*3) **[FONT=&quot]الكحوليات ( ملحوظة تستخدم الكحوليات في تبريد محركات الطائرات )[/FONT]*

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية ( اسطوانة / مطفأة ) سعة 2 و حتي 3.75 رطل تكفي لتغطية واحد قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 4 و حتي 6.5 رطل تكفي لتغطية 3 قدم مربع [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 7 و حتي 14 رطل تكفي [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لتغطية 4 قدم مربع [/FONT] 
· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 15 وحتي 29 رطل تكفي لتغطية 7 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 50 وحتي 74 رطل تكفي لتغطية 10 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 75 و حتي 99 رطل تكفي لتغطية 13 قدم مربع [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية سعة 100 رطل تكفي لتغطية مساحة 16 قدم مربع[/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]طفاية عبوة 750 رطل تكفي لتغطية مساحة 65 قدم مربع[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أسس هامة :[/FONT]*



· [FONT=&quot]تثبت الطفايات سعة ( عبوة ) حتي 12 رطل على الحوائط و في أماكن ظاهرة للجميع ، و يتم تثبيتها على ارتفاع بين 90 و 150 سنتيمتر من سطح ارضية المكان بعد تشطيبه أي :[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]( من سطح بلاط الأرضية [/FONT]finished floor level,FFL[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]يكون الحامل بسيطا و قويا و لا يعوق الاستخدام [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]الطفايات الأثقل وزنا تكون محمولة على عجلات و مجهزة بذراع اقتياد [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]يتم تعليق بيان فحص لمحتويات الطفاية يدل على آخر تاريخ فحص دوري لصلاحية محتوياتها و ضغط التعبئة و ضغط الاختبار و وزن المادة الفعالة و اسمها ، و تاريخ وجوب اعادة الفحص [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]ان يكون لون الاسطوانة / الطفاية طبقا للكود و ترقم الطقايات منسوبة للطابق المخصصة له [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]يتم توقيع أماكن تواجد الطفايات على مخططات مكافحة الحريق [/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]يتم عمل مخطط دليل لكل طابق يبين عليه مواقع الطفايات و سلم الهروب و صناديق خراطيم مكافحة الحريق[/FONT]

· [FONT=&quot]يتم وضع ملصق إرشادي على الطفاية او الصندوق أو الحائط المثبتة فيه يبين بالرسم كيفية استخدام وحدة الاطفاء [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا : منظومات الاطفاء الثابتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التي تستخدم ث أ ك كوسيط مكافحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسس التصميم : [/FONT]*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي لكل الزملاء الذين أكرموني بسؤالهم بالهاتف أو بالكتابة بالملتقي و أسأل الله ان يتقبل دعواتهم الخالصة التي غمروني بها 
والحمد لله على محبتكم لي جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم و زادكم بسطة في الرزق و العلم و كل خير تسعون فيه و اليه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mechanic power (2 فبراير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله
طلع البدر علينا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 فبراير 2011)

أكرمكم الله يا صديقي العزيز م عبد العاطي و مهندس رياض


----------



## nofal (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2011)

تابع إستخدامات وسائط الإطفاء الصديقة​ 

clean agents​ 

مهندس/ صبري سعيد : حررت في 1/6 /2011 م​ 
من الوسائط الغازية الصديقة : غازات نظيفة و غير ضارة بالبيئة اذا استخدمت بنسب آمنة 
أمااكن استخدام الوسائط الصديقة الغازية :
· الاماكن المحتوية على اجهزة ذات طبيعة خاصة و اهمية و مهام حساسة مثل غرف الحاسوب ، غرف المراقبة ، غرف لوحات الكهرباء و لوحات التحكم و الاتصالات و المعلومات و حيث توجد سوائل او غازات سريعة الاشتعال .
و يحظر استعمالها في الأماكن المحتوية على:
· مواد تتاكسد في غياب الهواء مثل نترات السيليولوز و البارود المطحون 
· العناصر ذات القابلية للتفاعل مع النظيفة مثل : الليثيوم ، الصوديوم ، المغنيسيوم ، البوتاسيوم ، التيتانيوم ، اليورانيوم و البلوتونيوم أو اي مواد مماثلة 
و يشترط في الغازات الصديقة المستخدمة في مكافحة الحرائق ان تكون ايضا صديقة للبيئة :
· لا تكون مضرة بطبقة الأوزون أي لا تكون من فصائل الفلوروهايدرو كاربونز
· ان لا تؤدي الى رفع درجة حرارة الغلاف الجوي اي لا تساهم في تنامي الاحتباس الحراري 
· لا تنتج مواد سامة او ختنقة عند مواجهتها للهب غير قابلة للإحتراق او تاعد علىيه 
· لا تتفاعل مع المواد المراد حمايتها من انتشار الحريق 
· لا تؤثر على عمل شاغلي المكان

متطلبات الحيز المراد حمايته بالغازات الصديقة :
· توافر مخرج هروب وقت الحريق مزود بباب مقاوم للحريق fire rated door ، يفتح الي خارج المكان
· توافر لوحات ضوئية تعمل ببطاريات قابلة للشحن تشير الى مخارج الهروب مع وضع لوحة مضيئة على باب الهروب مكتوب عليها exit
· توافر اضاءة طوارئ بالممرات لا تعمل الا عند انقطاع الكهرباء عن المبني 
· توضع لوحة على مداخل المصاعد تفيد بعدم استخدام المصاعد عند حدوث حريق
· ربط عمل منظومة الإطفاء بوسائل انذار صوتي و مرئي تفيد في اخلاء المكان المصاب بالحريق
· توفيرمراوح تهوية ميكانيكية للمكان لتجميع نواتج الاطفاء من غاز و ادخنة وتتخلص منها بدفعها خارج المكان المصاب.

كيفية حفظ الغاز الصديق :
· يتم الاحتفاظ بالغاز مضغوطا في اسطوانة او مجموعة اسطوانات مزودة باداة تفعيل actuator يفتح عنق الاسطوانة عند تلقيه الإذن من لوحة الكنترول التي تتلقي المر من الحيز المشغول . 
· و تسمي مجموعة اسطوانات الغاز بـ : بنك الغاز 
· ولكل اسطوانة عنق تعبئة و هو نفسه عنق تصريف الغاز مركب عليه ادات تفعيل ذات محبنس مركب عليه عداد قياس ضغط الغاز المحبوس داخل الاسطوانة ، و للمحبس ذراع تفعيل اما يدوي او كهربي ( سلونويد ) 
· ترتبط المحابس المركبة على أعناق الاسطوانات بميكانيزم تفعيل يتولي فتح هذه المحابس في آن واحد لدي تلقيه اشارة التفعيل 
· توضع مجموعة الاسطوانات في مكان آمن يسهل الوصول اليه ، و اقرب مايكون من المكان المراد حمايته او بداخل المكان نفسه 
· يجب اتباع تعليمات الشركة المنتجة بخصوص التخزين و التركيب 
· يتم عمل ماسورة تجميع تلتقي فيها محتويات الاسطوانات حال تشغيلها و باتالي يتم وصلها بشبكة الرشاشات في المكان لتوزيع الغاز بما يضمن الاطفاء السريع و الكفؤ.
· يسمح بتعليق اسطوانة ذاتية التفعيل ، أو مجموعة اسطوانات منفصلة عن بعضها و متباعدة ، في الأماكن التي لا تستوعب مكونات منظومة اطفاء ، فيتم تعليق الاسطوانة معبأة و مقلوبة أي ان عنقها يمكنه قذف محتويات الاسطوانة مباشرة على العنصر المشتعل بمجرد احساس الرشاش باللهب ، و تجدها واضحة فوق طلمبات تموين السيارات بالوقود في محطات التزود بالوقود.

شبكة توزيع الغاز :
مكوناتها : 
· مواسير نقل الغاز من الاسطوانات الي الرشاشات و يجب ان لا تكون من نوعية تتفاعل مع الوسيط
· معدات الاحساس بنشوب الحريق و قد يكون احساسها كاذب فهي تعطي انذار احتمال حدوث الحريق 
· معدات التأكد من حدوث الحريق لتعطي انذار الحدوث ثم اشارة العمل لمفعلات التشغيل CTUATORS
· معدات تلقي اشارة الاحساس بالحريق وتشغيل وحدة تفعيل صمامات الاسطوانات ( مفعلات تشغيل المنظومة )

نسبة تركيز الغاز :
· في المناطق المأهولة 43 % من حجم المكان المأهول و تكون نسبة التركيز 53 % في المناطق الغير مأهولة 
· و يراعي عند التصميم توافر نسبة اكسيجين بالمكان لزوم تنفس شاغلى المكان لحين انقاذهم 
· نسبة تركيز الغازات الهالوكاربونز لا تقل عن 7 %
· ويستعان بجداول الشركات المنتجة و الجداول المعيارية التي تضعها الهيئات المتخصصة لكل حالة و نوعية غاز . 
زمن تفرغ الغاز :
· لا يتعدي 10 ثواني لغازات الهالوكاربونز 
· لايتعدي 40 ثانية للغازات الخاملة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا باشمندس صبرى على هذة المعلمات------ربنا يوفقك


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو منك تكملة الموضوع


----------

